

Ask HN: What are the hottest tech startups in Asia? - knowbody


======
haidrali
Eyedeus Labs from Pakistan [http://www.eyedeus.com/](http://www.eyedeus.com/)

------
kalagan
LINE is ubiquitous in Japan. Although it's not a startup anymore I guess.

